# Fraternal Greetings from South Florida



## brwdmason (May 9, 2009)

Greetings Brethren,

I am new to this forum.  I look forward to receiving light from the brethren and hopefully, I may give some back.

Fraternally,

Bro Manny

West Broward Lodge #253


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 10, 2009)

Welcome Brother Manny! It's an honor to have you here.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 10, 2009)

Welcome Brother to the forum.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Group Brother Manny!


----------



## TCShelton (May 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## rhitland (May 11, 2009)

Glad to have a Floridian! Welcome aboard


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 11, 2009)

Welcome Brother! We are honored to have you join us.


----------



## brwdmason (May 11, 2009)

My Brothers all,

Thanks you for the warm greeting.  I am happy to see this forum is active.  So many are out there that are inactive.  I look forward to contributing in these forums.

Thanks you,

Fraternally,

Bro. Manny


----------

